# DA Contract



## Frank (Jun 10, 2018)

is there a time period between seasons that a player is technically not under contract for the next season?  Or is it seemless and sorta rolls over?


----------



## Wez (Jun 11, 2018)

DA season is over, everyone is free.


----------



## SBFDad (Jun 11, 2018)

Free to go where you choose at this point until you sign a new contract either with your existing club or new one.


----------



## Frank (Jun 11, 2018)

When do new contracts get signed?


----------



## focomoso (Jun 11, 2018)

Frank said:


> When do new contracts get signed?


Any time, essentially. The initial rosters go in late August, early Sept., but players not currently signed to a DA can join up to January or so (I don't have the exact dates in front of me).

Most teams are trying to lock in players now, though.

Edit: I should say this is for the youngers: U12-U14 I don't know about the olders.


----------



## younothat (Jun 11, 2018)

Frank said:


> When do new contracts get signed?


For certain ages, showcases (U15+ end of June) and playoffs (U16/17, U18/19 until July in some cases) are still on going,  current rostered players actually have to get a release from your club if you want to leave to or tryout with another DA club prior to the end of that.     Going to somethings not in DA or other ages then yes its open season.

DA starts first week of Sept;  Rosters due normally mid to late august.    When you sign the wavier(s),  go through the protocol, and are placed on a roster than DA rules apply from the start of the season to the end.

Contracts for the Pay to Play clubs are separate and the sponsored teams have agreements or other ways of doing things so YMMV.


----------



## Frank (Jun 11, 2018)

We have an ex player in DA that we would like to use for Surf (July 28-30) based on the dates discussed above it seems like this is possibility if the player is up for it.


----------



## younothat (Jun 11, 2018)

Frank said:


> We have an ex player in DA that we would like to use for Surf (July 28-30) based on the dates discussed above it seems like this is possibility if the player is up for it.


Yeah could work,  although likely the player would need at least a cal south registration form or card  for surf if the rest of the teams is in cal south?

Don't recall surf taking mixed rosters from different orgs; all cal south or all ussoccer, usclub for sanctioning and insurance purposes among other things.


----------



## Paul Spacey (Jun 11, 2018)

younothat said:


> Yeah could work,  although likely the player would need at least a cal south registration form or card  for surf if the rest of the teams is in cal south?
> 
> Don't recall surf taking mixed rosters from different orgs; all cal south or all ussoccer, usclub for sanctioning and insurance purposes among other things.


My understanding is that the player will need to be registered with your club to play in a club tournament. DA is completely separate from a registration perspective. The player will need a Cal South reg form and ID card from your club (and of course they have to be registered to get an ID card). We went through this process recently with an ex-DA player.


----------



## Frank (Jun 11, 2018)

Paul Spacey said:


> My understanding is that the player will need to be registered with your club to play in a club tournament. DA is completely separate from a registration perspective. The player will need a Cal South reg form and ID card from your club (and of course they have to be registered to get an ID card). We went through this process recently with an ex-DA player.


Thanks. I have that as he was registered this year before he went to DA.


----------

